# We FINALLY made soap.



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, I know... I've had goats since 2004... and got my supplies in what... 2007??

But I admit it... I was terrified and intimidated. I REALLY wanted to SEE someone do it or take Vickie's class... but at over 3hrs away... it just never *happened*.

I was determined THIS was the year. I actually made a New Years list of things I want *TO LEARN*... included - soap making, knitting, and pressure canning.

So I bought a soap making dvd. Now... frankly... it leaves a lot to be desired in proper info, BUT... it showed the basic process.

Rebecca (20yod) watched it first and was so excited she was ready to make soap RIGHT THEN. I watched it with her and it was... "ok we CAN do this... it is not THAT scary"

*Yesterday, we made our first batch of soap. * dance: dance:

We basically cut the Walmart recipe in 1/3's and ran it through the sage calculator.

OK... we are officially HOOKED! Yes WE - both Becca & I...

Now we just need goats to kid so we can try goats milk!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Now that the soap bug has bitten you, all you will think about is fragrances, making your next batch.. etc. you don't have to wait for the goats to kid, you can use canned goat milk, powdered goat milk or just water, aloe, you name.. the world is yours now in making soap and enjoying it..
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations again, Lynn! I studied soap making for a long time too before taking the plunge. Let's see.....I bought a mold and some misc. supplies BEFORE we even moved and had goats. And the move is coming up on 6 years. 

And it's nice to have a partner. Becky helps but only minimally and only because I ask...I don't think she has any real interest in it (the making of it). But she is a huge help in selling it and puts in long hours at the markets and shows so I can't complain. I've had Jim helping a lot lately. During his Christmas vacation and now during his sick leave. He's more than willing to learn and help with what he can if we're to keep growing.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats you will do so good with this venture especially with Rebecca there to lead you along


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Now you'll have soaper brain. You will look at anything, and I mean anything, and wonder if you can use it for soaping!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL I can see this being addictive!

I am reading through this forum... On pg 11 now... so much to learn!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And your so close to Tyler! Starrville is in Tyler, excellent quality scents! Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I've gone there twice Vicki, but it is still over a 2hr trip. And until *peak tax season* is over... there is not a chance I can get there. We only have one working vehicle and it is gone Mon-Sat 7AM-approx 11PM. 

Placing Becca's Peak's order today and ordering enough for me to use some too. 

Getting more Spiced Cranberry and Key Lime FO, then we are trying Pink Sugar and Raspberry Truffle. 

We cut & unmolded our soap yesterday. Planning to do a second batch tomorrow.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Wonderful! Becca makes wonderful products, very professional, her candles sold out quickly here! Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you, I'll pass that along to her.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Congrats Lynn! Soaping is a wonderful way to spend time Nice to have another soaper on board!
Tam


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Going to make 2 more small batches today... I ran the Walmart recipe through the sage site and had it cut it down enough that it should fill 1 column of a Martha Mold....

I do not want TONS of soap when we are learning. 

Going to do one in a Spiced Cranberry today... and still pondering the other batch, but thinking peppermint eo...


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I knew you would be hooked!!! :lol

Welcome to the club! :biggrin


----------

